# US Amps DE-1000



## stickpony (Nov 8, 2010)

I just bought a US Amps DE-1000 off ebay. Does anybody by any chance have the manual for this in electronic format (ie, word, pdf, etc )?

also, if anyone has a US Amps bass remote, i'd love to buy it off you


----------

